# Leg training



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Now I'm not sure if it's just where I'm at or if it's all over but I rarely see the 20 something generation doing an actual leg workout, squats, dead, hacks , u name it. I personally love legs it's one of my great genetics but even if they weren't I wouldnt want the non symmetrical  60's bodybuilder beach look. I see these guys with huge upper bodies and nothin but sticks. Legs take great effort and it's part of the training game. "no pain no gain right?"' and I'm not trying to offend anyone I just wondering peoples thoughts.. Any guy in the gym on a addiction like me is always a brutha of steel no matter what..


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe I am the exception to this generation then 

I fucking live for widowmakers. I puke, have passed out, and am generally crippled for 2 days after training legs. 

Everyone I work with knows when it the day after legs because the blood vessels in my eyes are always ruptured haha


----------



## striffe (Dec 12, 2012)

Im recovering from a broken ankle. Its killing me that i cant do anything with my legs. I look at them every day, and watch them wither away. It sucks!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to add to the discussion of leg training in this thread:

Do you now (or have you in the past) used any stange or unique exercises or techniques to really blast your legs?  I'm not talking about drop sets, partials, rest-pause,.. etc....but something that is just very creative or done in a way that would make mere mortals shit their pants lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Standing lunges with one leg bent on top of a flat bench can cripple the child in people?


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 13, 2012)

One of my personal favorites is Dante's Stiff Leg Deadlift Pyramid.  Basically you start with with your 8 rep max, do 6 reps, add 10lbs to each side, with no rest, do 6 more reps; add 10 more pounds to each side, and with no rest do 6 more reps...and so on..your set is done when you can't get 6 reps.


----------

